# Making a minecraft server on a mobile broadband network



## A Minecrafter (Sep 28, 2011)

So, I live in a rural area, and it’s so rural that there is no broadband cable whatsover that reaches my house. So, for a while, we used dial-up, but then we switched to mobile broadband from Sprint. Using that, it is miles faster, but we have a limited allotment of download/uploads per month, so we have to limit ourselves in no youtube videos, minecraft servers, etc.
However, one thing that our internet does have going for it is that it is mobile, and therefore it takes the form of a black box that we can take anywhere. Also, it has a little slot in it that you insert an SD card into, and therefore can store files in it that any comuputer connected to the wifi it emits can access. This use of it does not take up any of our usage per month, which means we can print things using a wireless printer from any computer in our house, and access certain files from any computer in our house.
Anyway, the point of this post, and why I posted it on the computer and video games thread, is this: Would I be able to set up Minecraft server using this “local” connection that any computer that is hooked up the the wifi could use? And how, as I have never set up a Minecraft server before.

Thank You!!!!!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!

This may or may not be possible. Ports would need to be open to host the server. If a specific type of firewall known as NAT is enabled on the connection, I'm not sure if it is possible to have the ports open for that type of connection. 
Go to Start>All Programs>Accessories>Command prompt. In the command prompt, type *ipconfig*, and take note of the IP address that is listed. Then go to Port Forwarding Guides Listed by Manufacturer and Model - PortForward.com and check the external IP address that is listed. Are they the same or different?


----------



## A Minecrafter (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, I checked my computer and got a bunch of addresses: Am I using IPv4 Address, Default gateway, Subnet Mask or what?

The port forward site lists my external IP as different from all of those


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

IP address which is the IP v4 address.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

A Minecrafter said:


> Ok, I checked my computer and got a bunch of addresses: Am I using IPv4 Address, Default gateway, Subnet Mask or what?
> 
> The port forward site lists my external IP as different from all of those


Hey mate,

The external IP is what we see, you will play using an Internal IP.

Also, no port forwarding need occur. You do however need a PC that can run the server when you want to play it.

Once you have a PC which can run the server which is connected to the router, you'll need to find the internal IP (usually 192.168.0.?? or 192.168.1.??) and put that in at the Multiplayer Screen.


----------



## A Minecrafter (Sep 28, 2011)

OK, so I set up a working over internet minecraft server.

When I turn off the internet and put my thingy to "local only", and log on from a different computer it tries to connect but then I get a "connection lost" error message.

However, on the server app, it displays a message that says: [INFO] /192.168.0.36:49191 lost connection

This implies to me that there is at least some connection, as the computers aren't connected in any other way that I know of.

Anyone know how to get it actually working?


----------

